# praise for go2keys



## gmastra100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wanted to recommend http://www.go2keys.com/
I have helped people " who cannot afford" computing, refurbish old systems donated by schools and go2keys has really enabled me to give these people good software that would normally be out of their reach ( I don't charge for my service,) just thought I would pass the word on


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2013)

Does not look like some where I would buy from myself though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just had a HUGE deal with a key website and it is DEF not worth saving a few $ for something you may never get!


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 3, 2013)

maybe system builders can get discounts, but for the most parts the software is expensive for single builds.
 If one is looking to buy the software, all I can say is that I have used them many times and no issues. You pays your money you take your choice.
Like I said its just a heads up on the site


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe you have used them, but that site just screams scam to me.


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 3, 2013)

What can I say tigger ?
My experience has been good others may differ, I said I refurbish old computers as a hobby and this site has been good to me , I have no " financial interest" in the company. Though like you I was worried that it was a scam at first, but given that they accept paypal I gave it a go.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 4, 2013)

"go2keys scam" google search returns this thread as number 5 result. that is not a good sign. these types of sites always start out legit to get a good reputation and then they scam. avoid at all costs. i am reporting to the U.S. BBB.


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Rhino,
I did the same google search,"go2keys scam" but could not get what you got, If you think it would help others then please report. The fact that its on google shows that it is in the public arena and with lots of reviews it to me does not look like a one night site. Its been around for at least a year.
But I will not reply any more to this thread in case it sounds as if am pushing the site.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2013)

If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2013)

It's all OEM software. I just wonder where they are buying the software from? OEM's?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks scammy.. and gmastra100's weirdly defensive posture with anything negative doesn't help the case


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 5, 2013)

Rofl



> paypalsoft@yahoo.com





> microsoft windows server 2008 enterprise r2 key / retail price: $3999.0
> our price: $101.99



hahahahahha


----------



## CounterZeus (Nov 5, 2013)

Even if the keys themselves are legit, they are often acquired by dubious means. Would never buy for myself.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm getting deja vu reading this thread.  Almost as if someone has touted this site before.


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 5, 2013)

"gmastra100's weirdly defensive posture with anything negative doesn't help the case"

wish id never posted , :-(


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2013)

No offense gmastra100, but it's just natural for this kind of reaction. The site does look scammy, and the prices are so far below retail the keys must be of dubious acquisition. Whether you have have good dealings with them or not, they *look* dodgy and so that is the reaction it will get.


----------



## SpideyFive (Nov 13, 2013)

I was actually pretty hesitant about their site too. But figured I'd take a gamble. I bought a Windows 7 key (lost my old OEM copy) to reinstall. They actually sent me one that worked..

I used paypal, and they sent me a key by email and a download link for the ISO (dropbox). They tell you it takes about 6 hours to receive it, which is about how long mine took. Mine worked just fine. Had not trouble activating or anything.

I did email them to ask about the key. I was told it was an OEM key that they will guarantee it as long as i have it. They told me they get them directly from MS, so idk. They did respond to my emails pretty quick from that yahoo address.

All I know is my key works and my Windows is running again and I'm not giving MS another $100. (If it weren't for my games, I'd be on using my linux full-time instead).


----------



## pigulici (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, call to Microsoft and ask if your key it is valid(you make an account to just post that here?)...


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 13, 2013)

SpideyFive said:


> I was actually pretty hesitant about their site too. But figured I'd take a gamble. I bought a Windows 7 key (lost my old OEM copy) to reinstall. They actually sent me one that worked..
> 
> I used paypal, and they sent me a key by email and a download link for the ISO (dropbox). They tell you it takes about 6 hours to receive it, which is about how long mine took. Mine worked just fine. Had not trouble activating or anything.
> 
> ...



Glad things worked out well for you.  Also, welcome to TPU



pigulici said:


> (you make an account to just post that here?)...



Why shouldn't he?  Everyone signs up to post for different reasons, it's better to encourage them.  That is what separates TPU from other forums.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 13, 2013)

This site is better

Looks like they tried to clone them lol I've bought several keys from Windows Professional Key, there reasonable fast. 1-2 hours, depending on the time and day


----------



## pigulici (Nov 13, 2013)

From what I see it is like this:the keys are OEM, remained from old/disassembled/unsaled/not used anymore OEM pc/laptop, so the key are legit until that, but from EULA you will see that you can sale/use OEM keys only for new pc/laptop, so the situation it is at least gray, from EULA it is not legal what the SpideyFive did(a OEM key for a usd pc/laptop),... maybe I am wrong...


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 13, 2013)

CrackerJack said:


> This site is better
> 
> Looks like they tried to clone them lol I've bought several keys from Windows Professional Key, there reasonable fast. 1-2 hours, depending on the time and day



I believe it is the same people/company.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2013)

pigulici said:


> From what I see it is like this:the keys are OEM, remained from old/disassembled/unsaled/not used anymore OEM pc/laptop, so the key are legit until that, but from EULA you will see that you can sale/use OEM keys only for new pc/laptop, so the situation it is at least gray, from EULA it is not legal what the SpideyFive did(a OEM key for a usd pc/laptop),... maybe I am wrong...



I'm almost certain that these places source keys from people who have stolen bank accounts/credit cards/paypal accounts etc and then bought lots of random crap and sold it on to places like these. Gray marketing and all that. The key itself is legitimate, however the way they have obtained the key is through illegitimate means. It's like someone stole a credit card, bought a car, gave it to somebody for half the price, and now that person is selling it on at an unrealistic discount.
You'll probably find most online cd key sellers are in the gray market.


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2013)

afaik Microsoft doesn't just sell keys to the general public. There's always a disc and an official paper certificate to go with it, which therefore makes this site illegal.

The only exception for Microsoft is TechNet where there is no physical media or cert and you certainly can't resell those keys legally.

Finally, that site doesn't look like a fully fleshed out site that a legit retailer would have, especially as it's got "Genuine Windows 7 Product Keys Guaranteed - Go2keys.com" emblazoned in large characters right at the top. Since when does any legit site ever have to claim that they're legit?

I'm going to hazard that this thread should be deleted to avoid accusations of "promoting piracy".


----------



## pigulici (Nov 13, 2013)

In some country you are accomplice if you buy goods from not legitimate places, even if you not know it is illegitimate goods...Why should be deleted? Let the people to know how the situation it is, knowledge it is the true power...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2013)

pigulici said:


> In some country you are accomplice if you buy goods from not legitimate places, even if you not know it is illegitimate goods...



Yah, and then you get fost futut un cur de une caine


----------



## d1nky (Nov 13, 2013)

ive used one of these sites before, based in china and yea nothing appeared from the key!

lucky I payed with paypal!

but then me being stupid tried it again, bought BF4 cheap, £25 after promo code

http://www.code4game.com/battlefield-4-pc.html

and I actually got it


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 13, 2013)

Uhmmm seems fishy and probably why Microsoft shutdown technet subscriptions,These are probably stolen keys from technet to begin with.i would never ever trust a site that has a yahoo.com email for complaints.

I second the motion to close this thread as piracy...


----------



## SpideyFive (Nov 13, 2013)

I was just offering what happened to me and what i was told.
I figured they were those OEM keys to refurbish PC's.



> From what I see it is like this:the keys are OEM, remained from old/disassembled/unsaled/not used anymore OEM pc/laptop, so the key are legit until that, but from EULA you will see that you can sale/use OEM keys only for new pc/laptop, so the situation it is at least gray, from EULA it is not legal what the SpideyFive did(a OEM key for a usd pc/laptop),... maybe I am wrong...



Hows that different from the OEM's they sell at Fry's, Tigerdirect and Newegg... ? People install those on old PC's all the time, ?


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 13, 2013)

leftover OEM keys sounds like a lot of work, isnt easier to stock up on MSTN/MSDN keys? the problem there is dont those have 10 activations?

it's certainly not hard to acquire legit MS keys, so 'fake' or 'scam' wasnt my first thought, just want to know what type of keys they are

strange that they sent a dropbox link instead of digitalriver.... that's quite a red flag, you better check the MD5 on the isos


----------



## SpideyFive (Nov 14, 2013)

I was told by them that they are OEM keys, 1 per machine.
So other than that, couldn't tell ya...

I actually used a Windows CD that I burned from W7forums.com, they list the official MS digitalriver links for the Windows 7 ISO's and it worked. When I checked out, there was an option for the ISO download for an addt'l $5. Guess they sent me it by accident.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 14, 2013)

SpideyFive said:


> Hows that different from the OEM's they sell at Fry's, Tigerdirect and Newegg... ? People install those on old PC's all the time, ?



Its not the same, lemme make an example, sony pays ms for 1000 oem keys, 4 years pass and the pc is gone but someone ripped the key sticker to reuse the key, its still illegal to reuse that key since it was used already(and even worst to sale that used key). There are ways that you can still activate the key but its illegal if this is the case. Paying for a key that was already paid for to be used once.

More than likely though they got these keys from other means, like using MSDN accounts or stolen credit cards or something to get MSDN accounts to sell keys or something like that since you say they were using those links.


----------



## SpideyFive (Nov 14, 2013)

lol, ok. Everyone's gonna have their opinion about where they get their keys. As I said before I coudn't tell ya. I was just saying people use OEM keys to install Windows on old pc's. Welp, that's all my 2 cents on this topic, lol. Thanks all!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> strange that they sent a dropbox link instead of digitalriver....



That was also my question/issue on the matter.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2013)

pigulici said:


> In some country you are accomplice if you buy goods from not legitimate places, even if you not know it is illegitimate goods...Why should be deleted? Let the people to know how the situation it is, knowledge it is the true power...



In britain, if you buy a 50" tv for £100 quid from some guy, and it turns out to be stolen, the courts will accept no excuse for not knowing it was stolen


----------



## xorbe (Nov 16, 2013)

What's with the 1 post newbs heaping praise.  The whole thing stinks.  maxkrill and oggus have the exact same grammar style.


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2013)

SpideyFive said:


> Hows that different from the OEM's they sell at Fry's, Tigerdirect and Newegg... ? People install those on old PC's all the time, ?



The difference is these keys would be used keys (if that is how it works), and the EULA say you can't install an OEM OS on more than one system. At all. Keys sold at stores are NEW keys.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, uhm.. The owner's name is "Jack Potts", live in UK and the site is regged to "godaddy.com"?
Read more: http://whois.domaintools.com/go2keys.com

This "Jack Potts" owns like 16 more domains.. Yeah, I would really give my money to an unknown guy somewhere in the world.

I got my key for my W7 for free, and it was more legit than that site.
Let's get Microsoft's opinion on the entire story, shall we?

Like someone else said, if it's too good to be true..


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> Yeah, uhm.. The owner's name is "Jack Potts", live in UK and the site is regged to "godaddy.com"?



lol I got my BF4 key, and it I paid a company called 'glory profits'

I thought fuckkk! but it turned out ok. 

but all those sites are dodgy end off..


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol I got my BF4 key, and it I paid a company called 'glory profits'
> 
> I thought fuckkk! but it turned out ok.
> 
> but all those sites are dodgy end off..



Ok, but what _if_ one day that key stops working, then what? 
Did you pay much for it??

I know it's just a digital key, so I do not know how the law looks on it from that point of view. But handling stolen goods here where I live - makes you a criminal.
And it doesn't matter if you didn't know, or thought it was legal (over here).


----------



## qubit (Nov 16, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> Yeah, uhm.. The owner's name is "Jack Potts", live in UK and the site is regged to "godaddy.com"?
> Read more: http://whois.domaintools.com/go2keys.com
> 
> This "Jack Potts" owns like 16 more domains.. Yeah, I would really give my money to an unknown guy somewhere in the world.
> ...



+1 I don't get why TPU allow this thread to continue. It would be nice if they at least explained why. Mods, you fancy posting an explanation here?

For the last couple of days I've been going to www.microsoft.com/en-us/piracy and then clicked the learn more link in the "How Can You Tell?" section, but it just gives a server error. I'll bet that would list the signs of a dodgy site and this one would fit them.

Heck, even the name of this thread "praise for go2keys" is dodgy. Praise? Really? Sounds like some kind of cheap evangelism for piracy.

In the meantime, all this posting on here is giving this site lots of publicity...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

I bought BF4 for about £25 so I wasn't complaining, paid through paypal and if it were illegal then id be part of a scam and be a victim as the site was created to take money from me illegally! and like the other customers that buy from there.

anyone reading this tho, should understand that these cheap cd key sites are very suspicious and use caution when buying from them, another site I used based in china took the money and I got nothing in return. (I got my money back tho)

paypal does cover you for funds, but if it were criminal you would possibly face losing out!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure MS would approve. It may work but its definitely not legal to sell OEM or unauthorized copy's 

 I would not risk it.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I'm not sure MS would approve. It may work but its definitely not legal to sell OEM or unauthorized copy's
> 
> I would not risk it.



Actually, just report the owner of that site.
Adobe keys? Those are not "OEM", most likely stolen. And giving someone like that cash for expensive software is like asking to be screwed..




qubit said:


> +1 I don't get why TPU allow this thread to continue. It would be nice if they at least explained why. Mods, you fancy posting an explanation here?
> 
> For the last couple of days I've been going to www.microsoft.com/en-us/piracy and then clicked the learn more link in the "How Can You Tell?" section, but it just gives a server error. I'll bet that would list the signs of a dodgy site and this one would fit them.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Thread should be deleted.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2013)

Having just checked IP addresses etc for some of these new members recommending this site I find that some have the same details, so although most of you have gathered this is risky to say the least, this thread is closed proceed at your own risk.


----------

